# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  جدیدترین ورژن دلفی چیه؟

## sahab555

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
من چند سال با نرم افزار دلفی کار کردم و بعد رفتم سراغ کارهای .net حالا می خوام پروژه جدیدم رو با دلفی بنوسم فقط اطلاع ندارم جدیدترین ورژن دلفی چیه و تو بحث بانک اطلاعاتی  چه قابلیت های جدیدی داره
زمانی که من با دلفی کار می کردم ورژن هفت اون آمده بود ولی من با ورژن 6 کار میکردم
یه سوال دیگه اینکه من با کامپوننت های
 DEVEXPRESS Quantom Grid 3.2 Pro for D6     
DEVEXPRESS PRINTING SYSTEM
EXPRESSBARS
در Delphi6 خیلی کار می کردم می خواستم بدونم برای ورژن جدید وضعیت این کامپوننت ها چگونه هست و یا چه کامپوننت های جانبی جالبی وجود داره؟
ممنون می شم منو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## mzjahromi

قبلا در این باره بحث شده با این حال
جدید ترین نگارش دلفی 2007 است ولی اگر میخواهید دسکتاپ کارکنید دلفی 7 گزینه مناسبیه

----------


## sahab555

اگر من با همون ورژن 6 و کامپوننتهایی که دارم کار کنم قابلیت خاصی  از نسخه های جدید رو از دست می دم؟
پروژه من یک پایگاه داده است که می خوام به روش شی گرا طراحی کنم و تنها نکته ای که هست باید قادر به شناسایی اسکنر برای اسکن تصاویر باشد

----------


## technic

جهت کار با اسکنر می توانید ازکامپوننت ImageEn استفاده کنید

----------


## m-khorsandi

قبل از طرح سئوال جستجو کن، یا حداقل به صفحه‌ی اول بخش دلفی دقت کنید :
CodeGear RAD Studio :: Delphi 2007
بخشی از ویژگیهای جدید Borland Developer Studio 2006

----------


## soroush_vs

تغییرات در IDE دلفی از زمان دلفی 7 بصورت تصویری همراه با توضیحات 
http://dn.codegear.com/article/34323/

----------


## soroush_vs

تغییرات در زبان دلفی از زمان دلفی 7 
http://dn.codegear.com/article/34324

تغییرات در VCL از زمان دلفی 7 
http://dn.codegear.com/article/34325

----------

